# Dandenongs, VIC



## fdusoulier (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I'm in Victoria and would like to take a field trip to the Dandenong Ranges tomorrow. Can anyone advise me where to go to have the best chance of observing snakes? The National Park is divided into separate areas and would like to know the best place to go?

Thanks in advance.

Francois


----------



## bigi (Oct 26, 2009)

hey mate, welcome to the country, i live in the Dandenongs and unfortunately i would say if you want to see snakes, do not come here. We have them, but in such a cold climate (southern rainforest ) they are hardly ever seen. Plenty of other things to do though, you may see a liar bird, kookaburras, cockatoos, king parrots, a wallaby or wombat but thats it. There is a night time tour that looks at nocturnal species also


----------



## herptrader (Oct 26, 2009)

I have never seen a snake in the Dandenong ranges. There is some spectacular rainforest around Sherbrook and lots of impressive bird life but I would expect that your chance of seeing a snake at this time of year to be a bit remote/

If you have not been before - you will definitely be impressed if you get to the most interesting areas of rain forest.


----------



## whyme (Oct 27, 2009)

Head towards Cardinia dam. Heaps of jackie dragons, blue tongues and the occasional Copperhead or tiger. Watch out for the roo's and echidna's. Go for a walk along the rock walls. bound to see something. good luck


----------

